# Water on engine



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi. Can anybody help. We have tried contacting peugeot directly and they have not replied. We get rain water settling on the engine block. Have been told there is a piece you can buy and have fitted to divert the water away from engine block.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

This is a well known problem and any reputable dealer should put it right for you, I am assuming your van is the "new" shape post 2006 model.
Norman.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It looks like you have one that's not be sorted out. Water collects in the scuttle below the windscreen and has nowhere to go. The fix was to reseal the rubber trim, drill a hole in the scuttle to let the water out hence the need to put a plastic cover over the engine block.
Something like that anyway.

Mike


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Presumably it's an X250???????


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Its a 2008 model. I have e mailed peugeot direct and also our nearest peugeot dealer. At the moment neither has had the decency to reply.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Does it matter that water is settling on the block?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*search*

See here

Or search MHF or Google for "Scuttlegate"

TM


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Try to contact Evans Halshaw Blackpool and speak to garage foreman Barry,he will sort you out,might be better to call in and see him face to face.

You can have the scuttle resealed,a cover over engine and also a water catcher in the middle.
You might be best asking what recalls your van should have had and get it all upto date.
On that age you might have missed the gearbox recall not really a recall you have to ask,does it shudder in reverse?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't email, phone or call in person.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

This is an old one, and should've been sorted years ago. I think it was a recall or should I say a recall for them that shouted loud enough. If you look at the bottom of the windscreen, you will see a rubber strip that runs along the bottom (Scuttle). If that has lifted away from the screen it will need replacing. This comes in two parts and is available from the dealers. There is also a plastic cover over the engine block to stop water collecting on the cylinder head and corroding the injectors.

If you have just purchased this vehicle I would take it back for them to make good.

If you go to http://www.fiatcamper.com/check.php? and enter the last eight of your Vin number and check the info. I have been told it works on Peugeot and Citroen not tried it myself so cannot be 100% sure.

Regards

Dill


----------

